# Eco Exotics



## Levi Stout (Jul 27, 2010)

Has anybody heard good stuff from these guys? If you could help me do some research as well, i'd be grateful.

http://www.ecoexotics.net/Eco_Exotics/Home.html

let me know, thanks


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'd avoid them. They sell 15 different species of animals. Go with a breeder that deals just with hedgehogs or maybe hedgehogs and one other species. 

Any place that deals with that many species of animal is not specializing in any of the species. Chances are they could be a wholesaler.


----------



## Levi Stout (Jul 27, 2010)

what's a wholesaler?



Nancy said:


> I'd avoid them. They sell 15 different species of animals. Go with a breeder that deals just with hedgehogs or maybe hedgehogs and one other species.
> 
> Any place that deals with that many species of animal is not specializing in any of the species. Chances are they could be a wholesaler.


----------



## nougat (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't know where you are in Ohio but I found some hedgies on Craigslist from nearby cities.

Cute female hedgehog for sale - $120 - Toronto
Hedgehog - $150 - Detroit Oakland Co.
Hedgehog - $100 - Detroit Wayne Co.


----------



## Levi Stout (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm from West Virginia



nougat said:


> I don't know where you are in Ohio but I found some hedgies on Craigslist from nearby cities.
> 
> Cute female hedgehog for sale - $120 - Toronto
> Hedgehog - $150 - Detroit Oakland Co.
> Hedgehog - $100 - Detroit Wayne Co.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

You could contact the hedgehog welfare society to see if any rescued hedgies are looking for forever homes. http://www.hedgehogwelfare.org/

First get everything you need, read on here like crazy, ask questions, and then enjoy your new addition.


----------



## Levi Stout (Jul 27, 2010)

i have done so, but what i was wanting to know was if that was a good place or not 



krbshappy71 said:


> You could contact the hedgehog welfare society to see if any rescued hedgies are looking for forever homes. http://www.hedgehogwelfare.org/
> 
> First get everything you need, read on here like crazy, ask questions, and then enjoy your new addition.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I would look elsewhere.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Levi Stout said:


> i have done so, but what i was wanting to know was if that was a good place or not
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As I said before, No it's not a good place.


----------



## nougat (Jun 3, 2010)

Levi Stout said:


> I'm from West Virginia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Larry helped me find somebody from Ohio and we may go and check her out, thanks guys "
Oh, after reading this from your other thread I just assumed.

Hopefully these are closer to you.
Hedgehog - $150 - Hickory, NC
Adopt a Hedgehog - Hickory, NC
-
PetLeeg Classifieds
Male Hedgehog - $100 - Milton, WV
^Although, "Ad placed 1 year ago"


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Levi Stout said:


> what's a wholesaler?


A company that sells a product to customers, who then in turn sells the product to the consumers. A good example is Soda. There are Pepsi Bottling Plants that produce the product and then turn around and sell them to Wholesalers. These Wholesalers then turn around and sell them to the stores. And then the stores sell them to us.

In the animal business world, this would be someone who is per say breeding hedgehogs just for the money and probably does not care about the health or condition of the animals, just how many can they produce and sell. If some die, its just lost revenue. This is where most pet stores tend to pick up their animals from, and why its usually not recommended to purchase a hedgehog from a pet store (unless your looking to rescue it and want to take the risk of dealing with health issues, etc, but even then, if you buy one, then the wholesaler has more the reason to continue production).

A prime example are the "Texas Tumbleweed" Hedgehogs. These guys came from a place I believe called Global Exotics, that did nothing but breed just about every animal you could think of. Their hedgehogs were found in giant cattle feeding bins, which are basically a 10 foot circular barrel. These bins were nothing but solid hedgehogs, males, females with no space to even really move. Thankfully some crazy people from PETA manage to get a spy into the company, record evidence, and they were busted. This is where you do not want to get your hedgehog from.

As Nancy said, you want to find yourself a professional backyard breeder who does nothing but breeds just hedgehogs, and maybe a few other creatures. Indeed it may be hard to find depending on your location, and it may require to travel several hours away just to find one. A good breeder will be able to answer your questions, will probably question YOU on hedgehog care, and will keep you informed on the condition of your baby hedgehog (and even send pictures) up until the point he/she is weaned and ready to go home with you.

I'm kind of in the same situation if I was looking for a hedgehog, there seems to be only one breeder in NY State, they're highly illegal in PA and I guess just recently made legal in Vermont, so I really have no choice. Neither of my guys are from breeders. Hester came from some crazy animal lady that had a ton of exotic animals, she was suppose to be a pet for her daughter but she is going to college and couldn't take her (nor do I think she wanted her). Loki is a 2 year old whose owner was also going to college in the fall and he wanted to find him a good loving home. Baby hedgehogs are super cute, but there are others out there in need of a forever home.


----------



## Levi Stout (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks 



Puffers315 said:


> Levi Stout said:
> 
> 
> > what's a wholesaler?
> ...


----------



## NicoleStott (Jan 1, 2010)

I bought two hedgehogs from Eco Exotics. I went looking for a male pinto, but fell in love with a apricot male, and ending up getting a pinto female. They are really sweet, they got handled alot. The female is HUGE and gorgeous! The male is my sweetest hedgehog, and I have 6. For the person who said it isn't good to buy from them because they breed lots of animals, I disagree. Phil and Shari have very healthy animals and they really love them. If breeding animals is your passion, and you want to make it your living too, there is nothing wrong with that. 
Nicole


----------



## NicoleStott (Jan 1, 2010)

BTW Eco Exotics breed themselves. Not wholesale.


----------



## Levi Stout (Jul 27, 2010)

I give eco exotics two thumbs up, my little girl is so friendly and loving.

very healthy


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Levi Stout said:


> I give eco exotics two thumbs up, my little girl is so friendly and loving.
> 
> very healthy


Glad she is doing well! I suggest a vet visit next week for a checkup.


----------



## Levi Stout (Jul 27, 2010)

LarryT said:


> Levi Stout said:
> 
> 
> > I give eco exotics two thumbs up, my little girl is so friendly and loving.
> ...


Will do!


----------



## Hollierae (Apr 12, 2010)

I got my little girl from there.. They were really nice and talked to me about how to take care of her and some other advice since i was a first time owner. I was really bummed because the day before the hedgehog i was going to get fell threw, then i found then and found they were going to be in my area at a animal expo thingy. The hedgehogs seems Very happy and healthy, and LOVED people, they do sell quite a bit of animals, but they are ALL happy and healthy, and just LOVEEEEE people! I give them Thumbs up also!!!


----------



## Shelobe (Jul 22, 2010)

I actually purchased ****tles through them as well. Yes they seem really nice but when I asked to see the parents and his breeding pairs, he refused. He told me only licensed officials were allowed to see his animals, which I thought to be kind of odd. I did ask him how big they got and he went and got a pregnant female from his garage while my boyfriend and I waited in the house. He came back with this huge female in a very small sterlite bin with no wheel or a hide.
I asked him about different things that I had learn from this site and he told me that I should listen to the expert(him). It's wasn't bad but it was thinks like sterlite bins has plenty of ventilation and didn't need holes.

He also had some baby prairie dogs on his back porch in a box, they all looked kind of sickly. He said he was giving them some sun. Like I said, they both seemed nice but something also felt really off about them.


----------



## Pygmyhogger (May 28, 2014)

I've actually purchased a hedgehog from Eco Exotics in ILLINOIS and it was to say the least an experience. to minimize your time, we purchased a very small, 7 week old female hog. She gave birth 2 weeks later. TWO WEEEKS!! We were flipping out. 3 babies were born and one did have a physical abnormalitie; I cannot attribute that to inbreeding necessarily, however, I have owned and bred hedgehogs for 20 years and never seen one like it. truly sad but we found them all great homes. they are a mill, openly sell to pet stores. Their breeding facility is a car ride away as we found out. so they're not even on site. Not good. Not good. our local humane society owner had a similar experience but buying gliders and hedgehogs. ..they now have a poster pinned on their bulletin board to avoid the establishment.


----------

